
UVB-76 the Buzzer according to Russian ex servicemen - quakeguy
https://www.numbers-stations.com/articles/uvb-76-the-buzzer-according-to-russian-ex-servicemen/
======
amaccuish
I'd recommend jumping straight into the links under the paragraphs if you're a
native russian speaker, the translation to English is quite difficult to
follow.

